# Η ταινία-φάντασμα



## Alexandra (Nov 8, 2015)

Μου συμβαίνει, δηλαδή βλέπω, κάτι πρωτοφανές: πρώτη φορά μου έχουν δώσει να μεταφράσω ταινία που δεν υπάρχει ούτε ως τίτλος στο IMDb, ούτε στα ατομικά προφίλ των ηθοποιών που παίζουν. Δεν το έχω ξανασυναντήσει όσα χρόνια υπάρχει το IMDb. Όταν βάζω τον τίτλο της ταινίας στο IMDb, μου βγάζει άλλες άσχετες, παλιότερες ταινίες. Στο Γκουγκλ δεν μου βγάζει απολύτως τίποτα. 

Τίτλος ταινίας: Home Invasion.*
Πρωταγωνιστές: Natasha Henstridge (στην ταινία λέγεται Chloe), Jason Patric (Mike).
Παίζει επίσης ένας μικρός που λέγεται Liam Dickinson (στην ταινία Jacob), που έχει όλες κι όλες τρεις ταινίες (μεταξύ των οποίων το Interstellar) στο προφίλ του, αλλά όχι αυτήν.

Το βρίσκω πολύ παράξενο και δεν ξέρω την εξήγηση. Η ταινία-φάντασμα πάντως πρόκειται να αποκτήσει υποτίτλους τώρα.

*Προσοχή, δεν είναι αυτή που φαίνεται να έχει τον ίδιο τίτλο ως working title.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2015)

Θα βγει φαίνεται κατευθείαν σε κατεβασάδικο... :)


----------



## rogne (Nov 8, 2015)

Παίζουν όντως αυτοί, το τσέκαρες; Η υπόθεση ποια είναι πάνω-κάτω; Μήπως πρόκειται για άσχετη αντιστοίχιση τίτλου-καστ...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 8, 2015)

Παίζουν αυτοί οι ηθοποιοί, ελεγμένο. Τα ονόματά τους είναι και στην αρχή και στο τέλος της ταινίας και τους βλέπω αυτή τη στιγμή με τα μάτια μου. 

Στην αρχή έχει τρία ονόματα εταιρειών παραγωγής, που μου είναι άγνωστες βέβαια, αλλά υπάρχουν στο IMDb. Ούτε στις εταιρείες παραγωγής βρίσκω να αναφέρεται καμιά ταινία που να ταιριάζει με αυτή.

Η μόνη εξήγηση που μπορώ να δώσω είναι ότι για κάποιους νομικούς λόγους (π.χ. πνευματικά δικαιώματα) αναγκάστηκαν να αποσύρουν από παντού την ταινία και να μην την αναφέρουν πουθενά. Αυτό δεν τους εμπόδισε όμως να τη στείλουν για υποτιτλισμό, άρα να σκοπεύουν να την κυκλοφορήσουν κάπου.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 8, 2015)

Χμμμ... Μια κυρία που είναι assistant director αναφέρει μια ταινία που λέγεται Forced Entry στο βιογραφικό της, που είναι προφανώς αυτή η ταινία. Το IMDb γράφει μόνο ότι αυτή η ταινία είναι in development και απολύτως τίποτε άλλο. Η ταινία όμως δεν είναι πια in development, αφού υποτιτλίζεται. Και αυτό δεν λύνει το μυστήριο γιατί δεν αναφέρεται στα προφίλ ούτε των ηθοποιών ούτε του σκηνοθέτη.


----------



## rogne (Nov 8, 2015)

Εξαίρετο σινε-μυστήριο! Αναμένω με αγωνία τη λύση του - και στο μεταξύ ψάχνω κι εγώ...


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2015)

Αν είναι ταινία τρόμου, πολύ φοβάμαι Άλεξ ότι πάει, αυτό ήταν. Είσαι μέρος του σεναρίου.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2015)

Ταινία μεγάλου τρόμου είναι.


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2015)

Σαν εκείνη τη γιαπωνέζικη τρόμου που, όποιος έβλεπε μια βιντεοκασέτα, μετά κάτι φρικτό του συνέβαινε.


----------

